# How far back do financials have to be provided?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to post this so I thought I'd ask you guys, since I'm a guy.

When I file for divorce I know the other side will want all of my financial information. But how far back can they request? Is it 6 months? Forever? I have a seperate account with some charges on it I don't really care to explain. Just a couple, but still... If I wait six months to file, will I be clear of that?

Thanks.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend had to go back 5 years in her discovery.

You need to contact an attorney.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

When my wife divorced me, we only looked at most recent W-2s to establish child support. Why do some go back several years?


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

southbound said:


> When my wife divorced me, we only looked at most recent W-2s to establish child support. Why do some go back several years?


Because divorcing spouses (& their scumbag lawyers) want to find every penny available to them.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

BeachGuy said:


> Because divorcing spouses (& their scumbag lawyers) want to find every penny available to them.


I see. Well, I think my x wife was off her rocker for wanting a divorce, but from what I read on here, I guess we did have a civil divorce.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

My discovery in Texas stipulated from 3 years to present date.

My assets are, quite frankly, next to nothing but STBXW feels that she's richly entitled to a quarter mil from me per her prenup.


----------

